
Stunning New Features of Android Studio 3.0 - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/stunning-new-features-of-android-studio-3-0-9ec53292f60e?source
======
xrd
This article is poorly written. The first paragraph has a bad typo ("new
brainer" instead of "no brainer"). Then they discuss the benefits of kotlin
and delve into a discussion on why not just use TypeScript? TypeScript is not
a language you can use to write native apps unless you are building on Cordova
or react native, completely missing the point of kotlin.

------
dajt
'Stunning'? Come on.

hackernoon and medium, not worth clicking on links from either of them.

